
Why do my chrome use so many memory and cpu (up to 17G memory)? - pp3182429
https://albin.oss-cn-shanghai.aliyuncs.com/1527168658334.jpg
======
pp3182429
it's 3.2G now, and can be up to 17G... any guy knows?

Is my computer infected something?

